# HO or 1/32 Racing in the Orlando, FL area



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am looking for a HO or 1/32 slotcar club to join. I have recently moved to the Orlando area from MI. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Daytona is not to far from Orlando and there is an awsome HO group at The Race Place in Holly Hill FL (just a little north of Daytona) call Greg @ 386-295-1371 they race HO on Sat mornings. His selection is by far unbeleviable. If need more Daytona info repost and i will dig up his address.


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

i think he has a 1/32 track set up right now to


----------



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

*Florida 1/32 Racing*

The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.) Features organized 1/32 scale "Club" racing in Marion County Florida. About an hours drive north of the Orlando area. The Clubs race nights are the second and fourth Wednesday's of every month. NO DUES. Because we are a private racing club. We ask that new members complete a Racer Registration Form, and meet with a Club representative. The Club races eight classes of cars on two separate tracks. Members must be 18 years of age. If you'd like more information, please contact Larry at: [email protected]
P.S. I am also originally from Michigan... :thumbsup:


----------

